# 1704 Sagem router not playing nice with iPad2 5.0.1



## chester457 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have Windstream dsl with a Sagem 1704 router. My iPad 2 was running 4.3.3 and connected just fine. I updated my iPad to 5.0.1 and now it will not connect to the Internet. Windstream support is no help . Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why won't it connect? Does it not detect your wireless network? You get an error when you enter the encryption key? Have you tried forgetting the network and re-connecting?


----------

